# bedding



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Can you put normal would chips down on the ground or do rats even need anyything on the ground


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats (and mice and most rodents) should not be kept on pine or cedar. Aspen wood chips are fine. Some people like Carefresh or a cat litter called Yesterday's news.

My boys are kept on fleece, but they usually try to pull it up to make a nice big comfy nest.


----------



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

What about corncobs?We put that down in the mouse cage and the bird cage.....The package of the corn cobs has a picture of a rat on it lol.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

corncob tends to grow mold after having been peed on.

Aspen and paper-pulp beddings are best.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Not to mention some rats will try to eat the (presumably) moldy corn...


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

i couldn't find just aspen chips but i couldn't find it so my rats are on pine chips for the bedding, is that bad?
i keep them REALLY clean but now i'm worried. there hasn't been any sneezing at all with my doe and her 9 babbies but now i'm worried!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pine is bad, yes. I'd switch to aspen, carefresh Ultra, or Yesterday's news ASAP.


----------



## waffle (Aug 5, 2007)

where can I get it?


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Any pet store should carry aspen or other litters.


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

If You live Near Hamilton i Know you can get aspen and other beddings really cheap its on te rapa strait.
Thats where i Got my rats and bedding.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I use carefresh,Ollie seems to like making nests out of it=3


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I recently switched to Yesterday's News, and it's been helping my boyfriends allergies quite a bit. Might want to consider that if you're sensitive


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I use carefresh for my ratty. I would take the wood chips out and scrunch up some tissues and use them as bedding until you can get something better.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I use towels, fleece and baby blankets. For litter boxes, I use rabbit pellets. I don't see why one couldn't use them as an all-over litter.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I use Towels, and Yesterdays New for the potty box.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm about the same as JennieLove. Fabric or bare solid floors and YN in the litterbox.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

My girls have linolium tiles on all upper levels( so no icky bars!) and carefresh on the first floor and yesterdays news in their litterboxes


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i just started using yesterdays news instead of aspen and i love it! i barely notice an oder now and i don't have to clean the cages as often. they also don't throw it out of the cage like the aspen, so their is less mess on the floor.


----------



## Celestrina (Aug 15, 2007)

Yesterday's news is great. No smell, no dust, and easy to change.


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I defienatley recammend CafeFresh.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

The care fresh isn't bad but I stopped using it because it was irritating the hairless rats. I'm using aspen now, less sneezies but I've noticed it getting in their eyes when the roll around & wrestle on the cage bottom. 

I've also noticed a tad bit of discoloring on the little boys "manparts". I don't know if it is rubbing on the wire cage or the aspen bedding. Looks like I will have to add a lot more fleece in there cages so the poor babies don't chafe any worse than what they have.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I couldn't the carefresh's smell it was horrible LoL I threw away an entire bag because i couldn't take the smell before anyone peed or pood on it. I have also heard horrible stories about carefresh but never experienced anything myself.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i put newspaper in the tray at the bottom of the cage under the mesh level. all other levels are solid. for bedding the girls have either tissues or fleece (or their shredded boxes). i was using the paper pulp kitty litter for a while, but the girls were tossing it out of their cages and onto the floor.


----------

